# copper leak bypass



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

commentary to follow pics


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

commentary to follow pics


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

commentary to follow pics.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

commentary to follow pics,


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Site specifics: Two story home with slab on grade. Soft copper manifold system under ground with poly above ground. Polypipe has only copper and brass fittings, no plastic acetyl fittings. House build in 1997.

The HO has had several leaks on the cooper system but none on the poly( I know it's hard to believe). The water tested out to 4ppm chlorine with a ph of 8.2. I could not talk this guy into a repipe. He insisted he wanted to waste an additional $2300 on this failing system. I shrugged and said "It's your house and your money". After doing electronic location and pressure testing I found that the major leak was on the loop going from the down stairs 1/2 bath pedestal lav to the kitchen. He also had a small leak on the loop going from the laundry manifold to the pedestal lav manifold right next to where they had done a previous slab repair. He said he would have a handy man re-jack up the floor in the laundry area to fix the leak (again) but he wanted to bypass the kitchen line because he didn't want me to tear up his tile floor in exposed locations. I capped of the kitchen loop at the pedestal lav mani. I then tapped onto the upstairs lav hot line on the air chamber from a cut made behind the mirror. This was sent threw the attic and down a kitchen pillar wall to feed the kitchen. The whole thin could have been done without any exposed holes but he said he would rather patch the one on the kitchen pillar than pay extra for me to do a surgical drop from the attic with a fiber optic cam.

This guy was not the smartest. He already had hundreds if not thousands of dollars in repairs before I set foot on the job. I offered to repipe the place for $5000 but he would not bite. Instead, he wanted to pay $2300 for a bypass plus drywall repairs. Then pay a handyman to come out and do another slab repair. And after all of that money he still has a failing copper system underground. You just can’t help some people some times.:wacko:


----------

